# Medical Visa - how long does it take to come through and how do you apply?



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

x


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

hi
sorry no info to offer.
My husband and i are expecting twins, via a lovely surrogate. We also need to apply for medical visa's early next year.
I therefore too are interested in how easily we can obtain the visa's.

Thanks


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi eggtastic

Congrats on choosing your donor and getting started, in ireland from applying for visa and submitting  all documents i had visa in10 days and our local gp did all the infectious blood screening might be worth asking yours, it took 2 months tho to get results that way, super slow, when are you heading over to delhi

Hi slinky congrats on twins are you with sci as well, we are also waiting on twins also via sci due the first week of march roughly  itwas our fet worked.

Rosebud


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Eggtastic - fingers crossed for you

Hi Rosebud - congrats to you too. No we are with Dr Patel at Akansha Clinic (in Anand, India) . That's a shame we are not at the same clinic as our twins are due around beginning of Mar 14 aswell. So have you already applied for your Medical Visa, If so how long did they issue it for?

Please keep in touch, be great to share experiences.
Slinky


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
I applied for my visa last month as in Ireland its valid for one year so it would be nice having it filed away valid from Nov 13 - Nov 14.

It took two weeks I posted all documents in and received visas back such a relief.

How do you find Dr Patel do you get many updates and scans. I'm due 24 week scan next week and its been a month so can't wait for it need the reassurance , I got belly pics two weeks ago was lovely tho  .
Our biggest fear is early delivery with twins, as long as they have developed enough to survive we will cope, it terrifys me otherwise. Hoping and praying our little ones make it through till they are strong enough to meet us .

Eggtastic hoping you are moving forward OK  

Rosebud


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Rosebud

I am just pulling my info together now for the medical visa. I too am hoping they will issue one for 12 months.

Yes we do get regular updates. We have just had the scans for 24 weeks, which has reassured us no end that 'so far so good'.

I am in I similar position to yourself with worrying constantly. 

I am worrying about booking flights at the moment. I am not sure whether to book one way flights or to book as a return, with the returning date say end of Jun 14? Have you thought about this?

Slinky


----------

